# Opps I did a bad bad thing



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

After installing two flush mounted rod holders into my second Kayak (Viking Espri) some friends and I went out to Wivenhoe.

Once we started some trolling I noticed that my friend in the Espri could not paddle with full strokes without hitting her rods with the paddle. I f*&% up and installed the rod mount angled straight out from the kayak to give greater seperation of the lines (which I thought was a smart thing) and not far enough back to clear the paddle.

So, now I need to relocate two rod holders but I'll have two ugly holes to deal with. Has anybody got some ideas???? I was thinking of some type of flush mounted box, recess or something.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate, could you mount some lights or something like that? Maybe something that you would like to have handy when not moving but at the same time something you could take out while on the paddle.....?


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking of a flush mounted water tight box, but the boating places dont seem to have anything small enough. I might have to custom make somthing????


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

You could possibly insert some PVC pipe with an angled piece into the rod holders to fix the problem.

This will also lift the rods away from the water level a bit further - Which could be handy in the salt.

Ash


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

You could put a donger in one (as in boga grip style thing) and perhaps some other tool in the other, easy to reach?


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Thats a thought???????????? Think on this I must


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

You shouldn't have to relocate the rod holders, just remove the bolts, angle the rod holders further towards the rear and re-drill new bolt holes.

Then all you have to do is plug one or two of the old bolt holes.

That's easy enough. Just go to the local hardware store and buy a packet of roofing iron screws... the ones with the neoprene washers under the screw head. Fit the neoprene washer under a bolt head and bolt it into the old bolt hole. 100% watertight.

One old bolt hole will usually end up hidden by the rod holder flange and can be sealed by putting a bit of Lexel or silicon around it before you re-fit the flush mount.

Did a bit of that on my first test yak until I got everything sorted out.


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Billy bob, good idea I just might do that.

Buy the way, great video's really got me super excited (specially the 14kg GT) i'm really looking forward to fishing up your way later this year. Going to wait until I'm a bit more experianced before heading into the rougher water.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Paul , not a problem , if you are a handyman that is , take the two rodholders off the boat , cut the tube section off the plate as near as possible to the bolt on plate , cut the tube section top to the new angle required, then plastic weld it back to the bolt on plate with a soldering iron, then replace the rod holder using existing holes , no problem , plastic welding is dead easy, and as strong as the original, no one , not even you will be the wiser, it is really easy, i have been cutting and welding the same flush rod holders for tjhe front of my espri, feel free to PM me


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Occy, some great ideas there. I really like the PPE, if i do it right it'll look like it was meant to be


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Another good idea thanks Barry.

Joining this Forum is the best thing I've done all year


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Occy
It's "faux pas"  
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

simond11 said:


> Occy
> It's "faux pas"
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Thanks Simon, I was really wondering what Occy was talking about with that "phopa". I know he is a craftsman with words, so I was reflecting deeply on what he could be saying. Now I find he was had just made a spelling error in such a way that I was totally bamboozled  .


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey paul, can you post a pic of where you positioned the rod holders as I'm about to purchase a couple for my Espri also and wouldn't mind learning from your mistake.

Hope your able to successfully ressurect the Espri.

Regards Milt,


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

No worries Milt
Shall try to take some pic's tonight


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Milt,
Hope these pic's help


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks Paul,

Ouch thats got to hurt a bit, best of luck re assessing the rod holder situation, perhaps you could use one to place your net in whilst stationary?

Milt,


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Your welcome Milt
I'm sure I'll be able to come up with a good solution, the guys have given me plenty of good ideas


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWejKOoQAACFXgAASQGWABRAAP+/foDAA1EGmiapjQTaTZNRiPUGp6alPyJB5J6gYmgMYTEyYCYAAgOGGt8YYZBp+7y32U5qneldBFBvWPQh1lHDltWd8CDJcT11PLvfcYIOYZMI48M3lbcKk/qyE7zTQ5VDBWmvbpFrkikUBgdUQ3yu1FRVq/i/UfWwthaRxU66cydncRp4DcKLnEEDHOxcQQijzpbO7fDaDH5taATLF8z0vJAvqomXaypnUM7sqPIliEZ2SWkIE/xdyRThQkOjKOoQ=


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm with Red.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

in fact may install rod holders in my espri in same position for lip grippers etc


----------

